# helping my husband move



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

well...today i am helping my husband move out. I was the one that caused the problem in our marriage. He is the one that wants a divorce. He is moving closer to work. I will be moving closer to my work eventually, once I save up money to move. The kids will be living with me and he will get them every other weekend. So tonight will be my first night alone in 20 years. I don't know how I will get thru this. This sucks.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

denise1218 said:


> well...today i am helping my husband move out. I was the one that caused the problem in our marriage. He is the one that wants a divorce. He is moving closer to work. I will be moving closer to my work eventually, once I save up money to move. The kids will be living with me and he will get them every other weekend. So tonight will be my first night alone in 20 years. I don't know how I will get thru this. This sucks.


You're doing a good job to help your husband move. Pls look at the positive side for your new life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

that is so hard to do. I am so so sad beyond anything I have ever felt.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

does he know how you feel? are you done trying to work it out?


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

he knows how i feel. I begged for him to give us another chance. Begged for him to let me show him that I want to win back his trust and respect. He is just ready to get on with his life. I start seeing a therapist this week. He starts next week. I asked him to give us 2 months and the re-evaluate the situation...he doesn't want to. He wants out.


----------

